# Fatty RP Things



## weirdoguy (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm looking for someone that would be into participating in an rp centered around male weight gain and/or vore. No NSFW.  If anyone is interested, message me on my FA page: Userpage of weirdoguy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Edit: I do not feel comfortable talking to minors, so if you are under the age of 18 please don't contact me. I'm sorry.


----------



## weirdoguy (Mar 31, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## weirdoguy (Jun 12, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## weirdoguy (Dec 5, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## weirdoguy (Jan 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Baalf (Jan 9, 2021)

I tend to prefer characters that are already massive over weight gain. I attended to like a lot of action and combat roleplays as well. Do you want to combine the two?


----------



## weirdoguy (Jan 9, 2021)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I tend to prefer characters that are already massive over weight gain. I attended to like a lot of action and combat roleplays as well. Do you want to combine the two?


I'm not really too keen on combat/action roleplay, and I don't want it to be where the characters are already massive; It would take away from the journey of how they get to that size in the rp for me. Thank you for your interest, though.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 9, 2021)

weirdoguy said:


> I'm not really too keen on combat/action roleplay, and I don't want it to be where the characters are already massive; It would take away from the journey of how they get to that size in the rp for me. Thank you for your interest, though.


Is there a type of genre you prefer? Personally, I am not a fan of slice-of-life role-plays, which might be what you are asking for.


----------



## weirdoguy (Jan 10, 2021)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Is there a type of genre you prefer? Personally, I am not a fan of slice-of-life role-plays, which might be what you are asking for.


Honestly, that's probably it; Never really thought about genres, per se.


----------

